
Show HN: Azk – run code locally straight from GitHub and deploy to DigitalOcean - fearenales
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-deploy-a-rails-app-with-azk
======
fearenales
Hi! I'm part of Azuki, the startup that created azk.

azk ([http://github.com/azukiapp/azk](http://github.com/azukiapp/azk)) is a
lightweight open source development environment orchestration tool. It runs on
top of Docker containers, but we tried to make it super simple to use.

We liken it to YouTube whereas Docker is more like Adobe Flash Video.

azk is versatile, but right now we're focused on the simplest use cases hence
our focus on DigitalOcean as deployment option.

Accordingly, we created the "Run Project" button. You can add it to your
public repos on GitHub and any visitor can easily and safely run your code
locally in very few steps.

The only thing you'll have to add to your code is an Azkfile, a simple
manifest file listing the required elements for the code's environment (OS,
language, database etc.).

We even created this demo gallery with forks from GitHub to prove that
[http://run.azk.io](http://run.azk.io) . We'll be continuously adding new
projects to it.

In this tutorial published by DigitalOcean, we demonstrate how easy it is to
run code "in natura" straight from GitHub with the "Run Project" button and
then deploy it to DigitalOcean with azk.

We know there are several options to deploy code from GitHub to the cloud or
even to your local machine, however none of them allow you to deal with the
original code unmodified like this which can be very useful for
hacking/experimenting purposes.

How many times have you stumbled upon some code on GitHub you'd like to check
out but it was so complicated to run it locally you ended up just giving up?
How many projects do you have that could be going through that?

There you go. :)

I'll be glad to answer to any comments and doubts about it.

Thanks!

